# Xin review về viên sủi giảm cân Crystal?



## Dương Thanh Nga

Gái 1 con trông mù con mắt là có thật các mom ạ. Ng ta bảo cai sữa thì mẹ sẽ hao bớt mỡ đi. Mà ko đúng. Con ko bú nữa dinh dưỡng lại dồn hết vào người. Người 3m bẻ đôi mà những 53 ký có lẻ. Ngán nhất quả bụng và đùi huhu. Đã từng dùng socola và trà giảm cân mà mèo vẫn hoàn mèo. Sợt mạng gãy tay ra đc viên sủi giảm cân Crystal nghe chừng đc lòng chị em lắm. Giảm cân giữ dáng mà lại đẹp da, chuẩn thế ko các mom? Em muốn xin review về viên sủi Crystal, mom nào dùng rồi cho em xin nhận xét ạ


----------



## Hoa Ban Trắng

có cách nào giảm cân mà ko cần tập ko các bạn?
muốn giảm nhanh khoảng nửa tháng thì phải làm sao nhỉ?


----------



## Hoang Anh 123

Hoa Ban Trắng nói:


> có cách nào giảm cân mà ko cần tập ko các bạn?
> muốn giảm nhanh khoảng nửa tháng thì phải làm sao nhỉ?


Muốn giảm cân nhưng lại ko muốn tập gym và ăn theo chế độ ??? . Đã vây còn muốn nhanh nữa. Khó đấy cậu 
Ko cần đi gym. Mỗi ngày 10-20ph tập các bài cardio, workout. Ko ăn keto đc thì IF. Hạn chế tinh bột, ăn thật nhiều rau, ăn thì lấy ít cơm thôi, ăn nhiều đồ luộc, hạn chế chiên xào
Uống nhiều nước. Ăn nhiều hoa quả. Cấp tốc thì chỉ. có If là nhanh nhất
Chịu khó đầu tư vài hộp viên sủi giảm cân Crystal Slim nữa, uống chăm chỉ ngày 2 viên, nếu ko bị dạ dày thì uống trc ăn 30' còn bị dạ dày thì uống sau ăn 30' là okela nhé.
Cố gắng lên, thử đi, tạng người ko quá béo thì 1-2 liệu trình, còn đậm hơn thì 2-3 liệu trình là ổn


----------



## Dương Hoàng

Thử pp này nhịn ăn gián đoạn (intermittent fasting), nghĩa là trong 1 ngày chị chia ra thời gian ăn và thời gian để cơ thể đốt lượng calorie đã nạp. 
Chị có thể bắt đầu bằng cách ăn 8 tiếng một ngày và đốt năng lượng trong vòng 16 tiếng, có nghĩa c chia khẩu phần ăn thành 3 bữa trong vòng 8 tiếng (ví dụ mình ăn sáng lúc 10h, ăn trưa lúc 13h và ăn tối lúc 18h), sau 8 tiếng ăn thì không được nạp thêm miếng calorie nào nữa (chỉ được uống nước trắng). 
Sau 1 tuần ăn quen c có thể siết thời gian lại còn 6 tiếng rồi xuống 4 tiếng (bỏ bữa tối), cách này giúp c vẫn ăn được cơm mà có thể giảm cân. 
Nên kết hợp tập thể dục  để dáng đẹp và hạn chế tinh bột và đường để giảm cân nhanh hơn. Đặc biệt là nên ăn trước lúc ngủ ít nhất 4 tiếng đồng hồ nha.


----------



## Tiểu Bảo Ngọc

Chuẩn loại viên sủi giảm cân crystal slim này không chế?
Em nghe mng ở cty khen lắm, nên em mới đặt thử 2 hộp dùng coi như nào
Thấy bẩu vừa giảm cân lại giúp đẹp da trắng sáng da


----------



## Cẩm Tú

Dương Hoàng nói:


> Thử pp này nhịn ăn gián đoạn (intermittent fasting), nghĩa là trong 1 ngày chị chia ra thời gian ăn và thời gian để cơ thể đốt lượng calorie đã nạp.
> Chị có thể bắt đầu bằng cách ăn 8 tiếng một ngày và đốt năng lượng trong vòng 16 tiếng, có nghĩa c chia khẩu phần ăn thành 3 bữa trong vòng 8 tiếng (ví dụ mình ăn sáng lúc 10h, ăn trưa lúc 13h và ăn tối lúc 18h), sau 8 tiếng ăn thì không được nạp thêm miếng calorie nào nữa (chỉ được uống nước trắng).
> Sau 1 tuần ăn quen c có thể siết thời gian lại còn 6 tiếng rồi xuống 4 tiếng (bỏ bữa tối), cách này giúp c vẫn ăn được cơm mà có thể giảm cân.
> Nên kết hợp tập thể dục  để dáng đẹp và hạn chế tinh bột và đường để giảm cân nhanh hơn. Đặc biệt là nên ăn trước lúc ngủ ít nhất 4 tiếng đồng hồ nha.


Trước em cũng thử cách này mà không thành công chị ạ, khổ thế chứ, cái mồm làm tội cái thân, lúc nào cũng bị đói điên đảo ấy


----------



## Dương Thanh Nga

Tiểu Bảo Ngọc nói:


> Chuẩn loại viên sủi giảm cân crystal slim này không chế?
> Em nghe mng ở cty khen lắm, nên em mới đặt thử 2 hộp dùng coi như nào
> Thấy bẩu vừa giảm cân lại giúp đẹp da trắng sáng da
> 
> View attachment 8201​


Vâng đúng tên viên sủi Crystal slim & shining Tablet này rồi ạ, em thấy mấy chị đăng ảnh hộp vàng nhạt nhưng giờ mới nhìn thấy cả vỏ hộp, có cả tem 7 màu luôn, nhìn xịn xò thật sự ấy
Thế chị dùng luôn và ngay đi ạ, xong thì cho em xin cái trải nghiệm thực tế với nhé, em cảm ơn trước ạ


----------



## Nguyễn Hoàng Bảo Châu

Có thông tin cụ thể hơn không các chị?
Cho em xin đi ạ
Thành phần như nào, cách dùng ra sao, made in ở đâu?


----------



## én nhỏ

Nguyễn Hoàng Bảo Châu nói:


> Có thông tin cụ thể hơn không các chị?
> Cho em xin đi ạ
> Thành phần như nào, cách dùng ra sao, made in ở đâu?


Đây bạn ơi https://www.facebook.com/crystalslimshining/ Viên sủi giảm cân, sản xuất và lưu hành tại Hàn Quốc nhé. Bạn cứ vào page đọc cho cụ thể ạ  cần thì ib bên đó người ta tư vấn cho chuẩn, vì tùy tình trạng cơ thể mỗi người khác nhau mà có thể áp dụng liệu trình dùng hay ăn uống tập luyện có sự khác nhau mà.
@Chủ top: thức ăn ăn vào cơ thể không được chuyển hóa thành năng lượng mà tích tụ thành mỡ dẫn đến tăng cân, béo phì, nên:
- Tập thể dục 3-4 lần/ tuần, hoặc nếu có thể thì ngày nào cũng tập 30-60'
- Uống đủ 2 lít nước/ ngày
- Ăn nhiều rau củ quả
- Uống viên sủi giảm cân như bạn hỏi đó giảm cân lành mạnh, giảm cảm giác thèm ăn, cung cấp đạm giúp quá trình trao đổi chất diễn ra tốt hơn, giảm cân giữ dáng mà đẹp da oke đấy ạ
giảm 2-4kg/ liệu trình, hiệu quả khi sử dụng sau 1 liệu trình đã thấy rồi


----------



## Nguyễn Ngọc Hân

Mọi người có biết tip nào hoặc cách tập nào giúp giảm mỡ đùi và bắp chân ko ạ? 
Bắp chân em trước giờ cực kì to.
Em có tập theo mấy bài tập kiểu kiễng chân vs squat như trên mạng. Đc 1 tháng thì chân có thon hơn chút ít nhưng bạn e lại bảo: Ko có cách nào giảm mỡ riêng từng phần đâu mà phải giảm cân cả người. Chứ tập thế càng to hơn. Làm e sợ ko dám tập nữa.
Em béo lên là chân to đầu tiên, mà gầy đi thì chỉ thấy mặt tóp lại chứ chân ko thấy giảm tẹo nào. 
Mọi người chỉ e cách nào với. Chứ nhìn cái khúc chân giò hầm này mà e tự ti quá


----------



## Dương Thanh Nga

én nhỏ nói:


> Đây bạn ơi https://www.facebook.com/crystalslimshining/ Viên sủi giảm cân, sản xuất và lưu hành tại Hàn Quốc nhé. Bạn cứ vào page đọc cho cụ thể ạ  cần thì ib bên đó người ta tư vấn cho chuẩn, vì tùy tình trạng cơ thể mỗi người khác nhau mà có thể áp dụng liệu trình dùng hay ăn uống tập luyện có sự khác nhau mà.
> @Chủ top: thức ăn ăn vào cơ thể không được chuyển hóa thành năng lượng mà tích tụ thành mỡ dẫn đến tăng cân, béo phì, nên:
> - Tập thể dục 3-4 lần/ tuần, hoặc nếu có thể thì ngày nào cũng tập 30-60'
> - Uống đủ 2 lít nước/ ngày
> - Ăn nhiều rau củ quả
> - Uống viên sủi giảm cân như bạn hỏi đó giảm cân lành mạnh, giảm cảm giác thèm ăn, cung cấp đạm giúp quá trình trao đổi chất diễn ra tốt hơn, giảm cân giữ dáng mà đẹp da oke đấy ạ
> giảm 2-4kg/ liệu trình, hiệu quả khi sử dụng sau 1 liệu trình đã thấy rồi


Nghe cũng có tí động lực m ạ, thế chắc em phải bắt tay vào việc luôn nhỉ, để e lên lịch mới được. 
Tối em vào ngó qua page của viên sủi giảm cân crystal nhờ tư vấn mới được, ok chốt thì là đặt luôn cho nó nóng, đang rất là hy vọng và kỳ vọng
Cảm ơn m nhiều ạ


----------

